# Which is Better, Male? or Female?



## ColdThirst (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to know which one is better, i have heardthat the females are harder to tame than males. and the aggression issues with the males and the seminal plugs? From your experience, which is better and why?


----------



## nat (Jan 7, 2008)

I haven't kept male female tegus to adulthood yet, but my female (who was both a rescue and a victim of physical abuse from the previous owners) tamed herself down (she was fairly wild when I got her) once she realized there was no threat. I really put no effort into her at all other than to follow the feeding and behavioural advice offered by Bobby. So I don't know if that answers your question but it at least gives you some insight into the fact that at least some female tegus aren't hard (er) to tame


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm thinking it depends on their individual personality. 

We have (3) adults. The male Red was a rescue and was very cage & food aggressive. He calmed down once he got out of the dog crate he had been living in and into a full size enclosure. Now he's like a big red dog! 

The female Blue was a "rescue" we paid for; living in a 125G tank with no substrate, retained shed, and overweight. She has a neutral personality, still hasn't warmed up to us in the 6 months we've had her. She is aggressive toward the male Blue, pushing him around and nipping. We hoped to breed them this year. Maybe the Red can handle her?

The male Blue was cage & food aggressive when we got him 2 month ago but has warmed up to me alot in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

*Hmm*

Well it depends what you want. If you want a slightly bigger lizard then get a male, but if you want a lizard that will grow slightly smaller then get a female. People often say that males are more calm then females, I also agree. Although you cant really tell yourself unless you are a pro if it is a male or female untill about 24 inches long they are both good reptiles


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 8, 2008)

Well we all know that girls are sugar and spice and boys are dirty and smelly. 
But I do have 4 male Tegus.






Brat!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

I like Males... dont know why...Both my males i bought but they had been mistreated..skeletor with burns and cuts...Voren missing tail and toes... Lady i didnt pay for..she came with Voren but she was sopose to be my X b/f but when i kicked him out she stayed with me..I just kinda like the males better..


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

*Yah*

Yah me too I like males I guess it's because they have that wide broad neck look. I just think it's cool lol. Good luck with the mistreated one, hope he stays healthy.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 8, 2008)

I like the males more..But I like male iggys more too.I have not yet kept tegus so I whould not know what to say.lol.


----------



## DZLife (Jan 21, 2008)

I haven't heard of males or females being nicer or meaner in general, just different personalities not related to sex


----------

